# This HGH real?



## Deltime (Jun 26, 2013)

I started my first cycle in early June. Is it too early to be seeing side effects? My shoes have been fitting tight and feeling a tingle in feet but maybe its my mind. What would you recommend the best way to tell is?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2013)

serum test..I moved the thread to the hgh section


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> serum test



Fat fingers, tight hands, weird dreams. 

Yes. Drop the 50 bones and know for sure.

BTW............what brand is it?


----------



## Deltime (Jun 26, 2013)

any advice on the best time to pin the GH?
I'm experiencing all of those sides and its Kefei.

50 bones for a lab test? Just call any lab and say I want a lab test for myself correct?


----------



## whitelml (Jun 26, 2013)

privatemdlabs.com


----------



## Deltime (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you kindly whitelml


----------



## Spongy (Jun 27, 2013)

what brand of HGH is it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2013)

Spongy said:


> what brand of HGH is it?



He said they were Kefei


----------



## 49ER (Jun 27, 2013)

Keifis are good and yes it takes time I been on like 2 months or little more and cant say I notice anything spectacular.


----------



## Deltime (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks...I am feeling the stated sides and noticing some bfp loss but who knows if it is the HGH.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2013)

Deltime said:


> Thanks...I am feeling the stated sides and noticing some bfp loss but who knows if it is the HGH.



test it man.  its also a good because if you dont, and think its decent you may buy another kit or 2 from the source and it could be total shit.


----------

